# iPad Mail et IMAP



## Quelquun (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

voici mon problème. J'ai un iPad mini 64 Gb (OS 7.0.4), 2 comptes mail, un personnel que je relève en POP, l'autre professionnel relevé en IMAP.
- A chaque démarrage de mail, la synchronisation de mon compte IMAP prend 2-3 minutes et me fige l'application mail. Cela se passe à chaque fois que je reviens su mail et cela devient pénible. De même, à chaque fois que je
- Les messages sont aléatoirement marqués "lus" ou "non lus". J'ai donc sans arrêt entre 1700 et 2800 messages marqués non lus (nombre variable). Pour info, tous ces mails sont lus et marqués comme tels sur mon mac.
C'est pénible, car je travaille beaucoup par mail.


Sur mon mac (macbook pro OSX 10.9), tout se passe normalement.

J'ai essayé de désactiver le compte perso, mais cela ne change rien. Lorsque je configure le compte IMAP sur un autre iPad, j'ai les mêmes symptômes.

Merci de votre aide....


----------



## Quelquun (9 Février 2014)

Pour donner une piste supplémentaire, j'ai téléchargé AltaMail, qui avec les mêmes configurations fonctionne très bien.Cela semble donc être lié à Mail.


Si quelqu'un a une idée, j'apprécierais.


Merci


----------

